# Diamond support kicks ass



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

First time experiencing diamond support...

- Seems like English is their first language,
- No pressing buttons for options, dials directly to an operator quickly,
- No arguing for petty shit like cancel fees. 

Called to get $3.75 cancel fee, but instead quickly got suggested $5 "inconvenience fee" without a fight

???


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> First time experiencing diamond support...
> 
> - Seems like English is their first language,
> - No pressing buttons for options, dials directly to an operator quickly,
> ...


Everything you just said is horseshit. The ONLY difference is the script that they read.
Thats from an ex diamond driver since they started beta testing it. That, and the realization that Uber Pro is straight horseshit after they took the money away.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

K thx for your opinion but this thread is only for diamond ants so your opinion doesn't matter you ex


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> K thx for your opinion but this thread is only for diamond ants so your opinion doesn't matter you ex


It's not an opinion. It's a fact. Uber Pro, like ALL Uber "perks", are designed for small, and weak minded people. Uber has never, and will never, offer anything of any value to anyone, other than themselves. Notwithstanding being forced to by Law.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

That's like, your opinion, breh


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Uber has never, and will never, offer anything of any value to anyone, other than themselves.


But the ASU full paid scholarship ?. Thanks uber ❤ U


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> But the ASU full paid scholarship ?. Thanks uber ❤ U


I do hope you're kidding.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> Diamond support kicks ass


??.
You just posted an earlier thread whining to us how shitty Diamond ? status was. Enough already. Get back out there and serve your community, ant.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

No I didn't. I said the airport rematch sucked. Go get your beer money with zero respect for yourself and your word


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> No I didn't. I said the airport rematch sucked. Go get your beer money with zero respect for yourself and your word


AWFULLY salty this evening @raisedoncereal
That's no way for an Uber diamond ? Level Driver to conduct himself on a public forum.
Khosrowshahi would be very disappointed ☹

He may send you back to Cubic Zirconia Level


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> You just posted an earlier thread whining to us how shitty Diamond ? status was.





raisedoncereal said:


> No I didn't. I said the airport rematch sucked.


Got it...... Diamond status is not shitty, it sucks.
So, does it taste like shit when you suck on it?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Got it...... Diamond status is not shitty, it sucks.
> So, does it taste like shit when you suck on it?


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Here is your diamond status pic.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Q. What if aliens landed and the first thing they saw was this thread. Would they...

A. Assume there was no intelligent life on this planet
B. Assume that one of their relatives had colonized this planet 10 million years ago
C. Start mining for Cubic Zirconia
D. Sign up for Uber


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

A.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> I do hope you're kidding.


I don't know, the scholarship seems like a pretty good value to me.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

E: sign up for Lyft Express Drive


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> It's not an opinion. It's a fact. Uber Pro, like ALL Uber "perks", are designed for small, and weak minded people. In your case specifically, looks like they hit the mark. Uber has never, and will never, offer anything of any value to anyone, other than themselves. Notwithstanding being forced to by Law.


Have you tried picking up women or men with your diamond status at bars? Its amazing its like and aphrodisiac



Cold Fusion said:


> AWFULLY salty this evening @raisedoncereal
> That's no way for an Uber diamond ? Level Driver to conduct himself on a public forum.
> Khosrowshahi would be very disappointed ☹
> 
> He may send you back to Cubic Zirconia Level


More like Dustin diamond aka screech


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Q. What if aliens landed and the first thing they saw was this thread. Would they...
> 
> A. Assume there was no intelligent life on this planet
> B. Assume that one of their relatives had colonized this planet 10 million years ago
> ...


I suggest they select Option D and sign up with Uber. That will shake up almost riders when they request a ride and wind up looking face-to-face at an alien as their driver. Dashcam video would be a straight winner!!


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> It's not an opinion. It's a fact. Uber Pro, like ALL Uber "perks", are designed for small, and weak minded people. Uber has never, and will never, offer anything of any value to anyone, other than themselves. Notwithstanding being forced to by Law.


I am a small, weak minded person that loves his Platinum Rating. If you do not desire something then do everything you can not to achieve it. Funny how envy causes a person to be condescending to others that have a different viewpoint. If you do not desire the things then do nothing and you won't have them. It's very easy not to have something. Which is probably the way you live your life.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

raisedoncereal said:


> First time experiencing diamond support...
> 
> - Seems like English is their first language,
> - No pressing buttons for options, dials directly to an operator quickly,
> ...


Unfortunately you have little credibility by default of your having diamond status. This means you take paxoles on rides that are unprofitable (in order to keep your AR up) thus that 5.00 inconvenience fee you wrote about.....lmfao......that is coming out of the unprofitable rides for you that Uber made bank off of.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> Unfortunately you have little credibility by default of your having diamond status. This means you take paxoles on rides that are unprofitable (in order to keep your AR up) thus that 5.00 inconvenience fee you wrote about.....lmfao......that is coming out of the unprofitable rides for you that Uber made bank off of.


I make more $$ than most people on this forum. I've posted proof many times.

In other words: k thx plz


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> I do hope you're kidding.


Since I recently found out that even my buddies @ariel5466 and @doyousensehumor think I may be serious about comments like this let me clarify......


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Since I recently found out that even my buddies @ariel5466 and @doyousensehumor think I may be serious about comments like this let me clarify......
> View attachment 362609


Yeah, @Mkang14 ain't no shill ?

As for the thread topic, I have Diamond and in my experience, support is just as useless as always.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

For any decent support you gotta call when it's dayshift where they are. Somebody please mansplain to me how to determine when it is daytime on the undiscovered planets. 

Anyhoo, tried to pick somebody up and pu changed by a few blocks en route and when I got there the only option was to end the trip and I figured calling support could wait. 

I did call when it slowed down. Support person said I had a pending tip on that trip, was I sure that was the one? There was definitely a wink-wink nudge-nudge tone to her voice that I felt compelled to go along with. Too much work? Both of us will prolly be deactivated by morning. 

The tip was real. 2$ on a minimum.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I don't know, the scholarship seems like a pretty good value to me.


Hahaha after 3000 rides.... Yeah that's 2-3 years of driving for most drivers... F that I'll pay for my education and still come out better off without writing off the car it took to do those 3000 rides as a total loss...


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

So go ahead. It costs you nothing to have the option.

Uber drivers are the most entitled, whiniest folks on Earth.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> So go ahead. It costs you nothing to have the option.
> 
> Uber drivers are the most entitled, whiniest folks on Earth.


Wrong it costs you in neverending worthless $3 rides that are not profitable to your business that you took just to keep your stupid AR rating up for Uber... you drove to these worthless rides even after Uber gave you trip info... I work this game and that's why It still works... It's the unsmart business owner who thinks doing unprofitable rides will"ADD UP" ... I guess they are kinda right.. it will add up to more wear and tear on your main source of income... Of which you do not even break even on minimum fare rides after gas,wear and tear, and lost time.. all for whooooo hooo $3... So feel free to jump thru UBER'S hoops in hopes of an online education ... But by no means fool yourself into thinking it was free...


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

No one forced you to qualify or take $3 rides. You already knew what the rewards were, so if it's not worth it for you, why did you bother taking rides you didn't want?

Stop being contradictory.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Gold priority support called me and offered a $25 “inconvenience” fee after I reported an app malfunction and then “forgot” to add it to my account.?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Dekero said:


> Hahaha after 3000 rides.... Yeah that's 2-3 years of driving for most drivers... F that I'll pay for my education and still come out better off without writing off the car it took to do those 3000 rides as a total loss...


I already completed 3000 rides long before UberPro. Uber is apparently providing close to $95,000 in tuition support based on the ASU cost per credit. (135 credits @ $700). The only obligation is to remain a Gold driver, which is only 300 points in my market. I dunno, seems like a good deal to me. I agree you lose money doing UberPro by accepting the bad rides... but do you lose $95,000 for doing UberPro long enough to get the tuition benefit?


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

No one forced him to take "bad rides".

He took them on his own accord


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> No one forced him to take "bad rides".
> 
> He took them on his own accord


No I was saying that I do not take them. Now go to bed.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

I accept most rides and I make a lot more $$ than you.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I already completed 3000 rides long before UberPro. Uber is apparently providing close to $95,000 in tuition support based on the ASU cost per credit. (135 credits @ $700). The only obligation is to remain a Gold driver, which is only 300 points in my market. I dunno, seems like a good deal to me. I agree you lose money doing UberPro by accepting the bad rides... but do you lose $95,000 for doing UberPro long enough to get the tuition benefit?


I have kids at Major sec colleges that aren't paying 95,000 for all 4 years at a real school.. so if ASU Is valuing thier education at that number it... like UBER... Has been highly exaggerated..


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

No one is forcing you to do anything you don't want to do.

Stop being whiny


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> I accept most rides and I make a lot more $$ than you.


You have NO IDEA what I make driving. And if your wasting time on those rides.. there is no way your out performing me you UBER SELLOUT. That's it.. go for the carrots they throw you...


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

If you were making more you wouldn't act so whiny, so by that alone I know for a fact you don't make enough


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Dekero said:


> I have kids at Major sec colleges that aren't paying 95,000 for all 4 years at a real school.. so if ASU Is valuing thier education at that number it... like UBER... Has been highly exaggerated..


ASU is ABET accredited for some programs... that would qualify it as a real school. Many state colleges aren't really any cheaper.


----------

